#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  Digging a Lake and infill for land at same time

## Issan Man

Firstly, I would like to thank DD, because without his help i would not of be able to create this posting. Also I have not been active on TD for a very long time as change of job and also the arrival of my daughter, have kept me away from my computer.

After we purchased our land 2 Rai in total for the princeley sum of 160.000 Baht, back in 2008 we then decided that it would be a good idea get it infilled for future construction of our planned house. originally we thought that it would only be about 2 years before we would build, but this has all changed for the time being.

After much discusion with the family, it was decided that we would dig a lake on my inlaws land and use the spoil from that for our infill,that way it would not cost us to by in the required material,and anyway Farther inlaw has already left the land to my wife, once he departs this mortal spire.

This is a image of our 2 Rai in it's naked state, if you notice in the centre of the pic there is a power pole just outside our front boundry

And this pic is my father inlaw waiting in anticipation of the new lake.




The Cavalrey are coming!!!


This is part of the crew, the Boss has the Brown T shirt on,and then in the Blue shirt we have Walkabout as i nicknamed him,as that all he seemed to do.

The First Wagon is ready to go too our land.

And then the next,I must admitt that this is the first time i have seen a que forming in Thailand.

Meanwhile, Back at the Ranch!!!

Work has started on infill,and

THE PLOT THICKENS :smiley laughing: Also we have the arrival of cousin who works at the Ampher. not only does he come, he brings a cowley level with him so that we can set up some levels on the fence posts around the perimeter. you will be able to see these sprayed onto the concrete posts

Thats it until later today as Daughter has just woken up

----------


## Scandinavian

Nice story, thanks for sharing!

----------


## r1 pet

"a cowley level" the best my builders had was a water level and plumb bobs,they did a first rate job though,  good luck wifh your project, should keep you happy for a long time dangling a line and hook in the water,

----------


## superman

> sum of 160.000 Baht, back in 2008


Sor Por Kor or Chanote ?

----------


## S Landreth

did you check to see where the water table was before you started digging?

----------


## Issan Man

here is the next installment. As the lake continues to grow in size i notice that we have hit the water table

Sweet,sweet Water

and back at the ranch the plot thickens even more!!!

Could not resist it,getting into a really big hole

The lake continues to grow in size

This is the lake after only one really good downpour of rain

and the lake in it's completed state

Back at the ranch, the leveling has been completed

Just needed to sort out a couple of fence posts

----------


## Issan Man

fence post replacement

Wife had to plant some mangos

and the end result one very happy English man

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Wife had to plant some mangos


were all bundled up.... cold in the at part of the country?

----------


## Issan Man

> Originally Posted by Issan Man
> 
>  sum of 160.000 Baht, back in 2008
> 
> 
> Sor Por Kor or Chanote ?


Chanote

----------


## Issan Man

SEA Traveler, yes it was bloody freezing at the time this photo was taken,it was only about 38degrees C

----------


## SEA Traveler

> SEA Traveler, yes it was bloody freezing at the time this photo was taken,it was only about 38degrees C


locals are the same way in Kenya which sits on the Equator, winter parkas come out at the slightest chill.  "it is what it is".

----------


## aging one

Protection so you dont turn black. :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

from your Construction Methods thread,. you (Issan Man) wrote:

_yes i will put some pics of the lake in all it's splendor asap_

_Cheers_

It would be nice to see those pictures.

----------


## S Landreth

A Warning, about this lake design. It is not safe and no one should follow this example when excavating a lake,……….anywhere in the world!

The reason,….. after I explain something to the author of this thread, Issan Man. This has nothing what-so-ever to do with you. I believe you had good intentions, having a lake constructed for your in-laws and the using material from that excavation to build your wife a building pad (or to raise the elevation of the property) for her future home.

This has everything to do with the contractor you used to dig and move this material. He was being irresponsible, leaving your wife’s family with the types of slopes along that lake. Those slopes are without a doubt, Dangerous!

Your (in-laws) slopes are steeper than 1:1, which would make it difficult if not nearly impossible (if wet) to scale (for a child or an elderly person) if they (or anyone else) happened to fall/slip into it.

Manmade lakes/ponds should have a gradual slope (should be at least flatter than 3:1) in towards the excavation. It would make it less hazardous if someone were to slip/fall into the excavated area a lot easier to get out of, especially if you did not know how to swim. Accidents happen and a drowning could/can easily be prevented if there were gradual slopes at this site, if there was water in it. If there is no water or not much water in this excavation, someone could be hurt with a slip/fall into the open excavation (which looks about 15 feet deep).

Here are a few reasons why a contractor might leave an excavation with these types of slopes. First because sloping is a tedious process (it takes skill to properly slope with a hoe), second because of the costs evolved in sloping (more moving and not excavating efficiently, can not move bulk material, because you are dressing slopes) and another reason is because of the surface area required to accommodate for these types of slopes (gradual slopes will take more surface area).

If you do not have the proper area for an excavation with proper slopes you might want to consider getting material from an outside source, if you need fill material.

This excavated area should be filled, a wall built around it or properly sloped, before someone is hurt.

----------


## DrAndy

The lake looks nice and deep

How are you going to stop edge erosion, as the sides seem very steep?

I just read Landreths post above and agree there could be a problem. However, over time, those edges will erode and make a gentler slope. That, in turn, will create other problems

----------


## dirtydog

I have a similar problem with my pond, got one side which is a nice gentle slope, 2 sides I will most likely block off, ie make it real difficult for animals and kids to get there, probably stick a duck house there, if you have a pond you have to have ducks, the last side I want a walkway there but I don't want the dogs or especially young children to get to it, have been thinking about raised flower beds or something, but I don't think that is going to be secure enough, really don't like the idea of some family popping round for the day and finding their kid dead in the pond.

----------


## DrAndy

we had our pond completely remodelled, with less sloping sides. It was eroding fast at the water level and enroaching on paths etc

we then planted most of it with various reeds and lilies, incl papyrus, which makes access difficult for kids and stabilises the edges, stopping erosion

----------


## Issan Man

Hi S Landreth,thanks for the post and have taken onboard oyur coments.we are due to go back to Thailand in March 2011, so will take a look then at what can be done.I am think along the line of grading one end of the lake with a gentle slope so as to make it safer for the inlaws.when the lake was built i just left it up to the tribe to do what they wanted too,and taht is what they decided to do.

I did insist at the time that a fence was put round the whole area, and this was done.the purpose of the lake is a purely functional one in that they just keep fish in it for food, and in no way was it ever meant to be ornimental in anyway.

i believe from the feed back that i have been getting from the wife,that alot of planting has taken place around the sides of , and also that eroision has taken place but to what extent i am not sure.

some photos of the offending excavation are going to be taken and sent to me, so then i will be able to see more clearly what has to be done.

As for your sugesstion that it should be infilled, i think i will leave that up to you to explain to the inlaws.

I only posted this thread to share with the forum, what was happening in my part of Thailand, and at no point expected a visit from the Lake Police or the HSE

Kind Regards

Issan Man

----------


## jizzybloke

> I only posted this thread to share with the forum, what was happening in my part of Thailand,


Appreciated too IM!






> and at no point expected a visit from the Lake Police or the HSE


do the lake police have an official looking badge and stuff? :Smile:

----------


## Issan Man

Jizzy Bloke,no theres no badge with the job, just a 3m long snorkel and Wadders :Smile:

----------


## bushwacker

Thanks for taking the time to share your experience.  I have often thought about doing the same thing ... hoping to kill 2 birds with one stone.  I do have a few questions for you if you would be so kind as to share your thoughts.

1.  Why did you build the pond in a rectangle instead of a rounded more natural design?

2.  How did you decide on the depth?

3.  If you are going to use it for growing fish then what needs to be done for the fish to survive?  Do you need for example plants in the pond for food and production of oxygen?

4.  Will there be a problem with stagnant water due to lack of movement which might cause smells, breed mosquitoes, and who knows what else?

5.  Do you need to plant trees and bushes around the pond to keep the water cooler?

Issan Man ... thank you again for sharing and i look forward to your thoughts

cheers :Smile:

----------


## Issan Man

Hi bushwacker, as i posted in my reply to S Landreth, i just left it up to the tribe,they decided on the rectangular design, infact they just got on with it.there are no problems with stagnant water,and this fish are all growing like they are taking steriods.i suppose it would be a good idea to plant trees and things around a lake if you want to keep things cooler.sorry i can't be anymore helpful :Smile:

----------

